# Maltese at Shelter...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this little guy on Petfinder. I don't know if he's still there, but I'm going to call first thing in the morning. Hubby doesn't want a third, but I cannot leave him in this shelter if he's still there!<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13222023&mtf=1" target="_blank">
</a>http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...22023&mtf=1
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...22023&mtf=1 

 
· Size: Small

Coi is a tiny guy, just 4 1/2 pounds. He's 3 years old, so he is fully grown. Sorry about the bad photo. We took it as he was barely awake after his neuter. This breed requires regular grooming. His former owner said he is housetrained and good with children. Volunteers have not had an opportunity to walk him yet, so we don't know anything more about this fellow. 

Adoption fee includes at least on set of vaccinations, required spay or neuter surgery, and microchip with registration. Dogs are tested for heartworms. 

Call the East Bank Animal Shelter at (504)736-6111 to find out if this pet is still up for adoption. Remember to give the animal's ID number. The Eastbank Shelter is located on the Earhart Expressway Service Road at S. Clearview.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

God Bless you for being willing to go get him. He looks precious. It makes me so sad. I pray he is there and thank-you from all of us fluff lovers for your kindness.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless your heart...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, what a precious little boy. I am glad you are going to call about him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We wouldn't be able to keep him (at least I don't think so), but he needs to be out that shelter for sure. They don't have the best history considering their care or lack thereof of the animals. 

I just got an e-mail from someone I know through my job that she now has her sister's female malt to try to find a home for her due to a divorce. :smpullhair: She's a cutie, too.

There are never malts in the shelters here - it's mostly very large dogs.

Linda


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 11 2009, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742937


> We wouldn't be able to keep him (at least I don't think so), but he needs to be out that shelter for sure. They don't have the best history considering their care or lack thereof of the animals.
> 
> I just got an e-mail from someone I know through my job that she now has her sister's female malt to try to find a home for her due to a divorce. :smpullhair: She's a cutie, too.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you need help. SCMR can probably take them.
Cindy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Cindy. I will let you know as soon as I know anything.

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless your heart, Linda. 

Thank you for trying to save yet another precious Malt. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, he looks so precious - I hope you get him out soon!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 11 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743090


> Oh, he looks so precious - I hope you get him out soon![/B]


Wow Linda hes a cutie!!! And tiny too


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you get this little guy, I would be available to foster. Just PM me if you need help.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Update: Good news! I called the shelter this morning and he was in the process of being picked up by his new family at the time I called! :chili: The shelter worker said he was going home to a wonderful family! :chili: 

And, Lillie, the other malt I mentioned - the lady I know through work (the sister of the one who needed to rehome) has decided to keep her!!! She already has a maltese mix and said she is very attached to Lillie and cannot give her up.

I invited her to join SM - I hope she does.

THIS IS A GOOD DAY!!! I'm so happy.

Thank you to everyone who offered to help - SM is full of wonderful people

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 11 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743116


> Update: Good news! I called the shelter this morning and he was in the process of being picked up by his new family at the time I called! :chili: The shelter worker said he was going home to a wonderful family! :chili:
> 
> And, Lillie, the other malt I mentioned - the lady I know through work (the sister of the one who needed to rehome) has decided to keep her!!! She already has a maltese mix and said she is very attached to Lillie and cannot give her up.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news! :cheer:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

That's great news. I'm so happy he's out of the shelter and in a wonderful forever home :heart:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad it's happy endings for both .


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Another Happy Ending!!!* :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------

